# wav files of Friday the 13th



## Little kitty (Jun 28, 2011)

Looking for wav files for a prop. Any links that you know of? Please help. Looked everwhere. Hard to find. Thanks.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello Littke Kitty, what sound files from F13th you looking for & do the have to be wav or can be mp3. ?
Also looking for mp3 files usually easier & convert to wav if you need.


----------



## Little kitty (Jun 28, 2011)

mp3 are good probably be better. Thanks


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah but what audio are you looking for? Just sound track music or talking? What lines, if talking?


----------

